# AW Xtra Traction guide pins



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, I did a search and didn't really find anything. I found that original magnatraction guide blades and the new AW Xtra traction guide pins don't quite fit in Tyco Track, maybey thhis is something widely known and I'm just finding out. Anyway, it seems the AW pins are a little weak and break pretty quickly. At least with my 12 year old son hammering around the track. I tried flipping to the pin side and did much better, I also tried to file and sand down the blade side some. But the best fix was a total accident. I had an old metal G-Plus guide pin with my pile of old cars and parts from when I was a kid. An lo and behold they fit!!! And work!!! Anyone else try this? 
Also, my kids dove into my old parts and took a magnatraction chassis, and top plate, t-jet brushes, and pickup shoes, an old Tyco pro rear axle and rims and made a running car. Granted it's not the fastest, but it works, they both had a blast building it. And couldn't believe it works. We put my old yellow Bronco body on it from the 70's and been calling it the junkyard dog. Hey, they're learning. And even as a kid I don't think I would have tried a Tycopro rear axle. But hey it works.
So anyway, if any of you can tell me what you do about the guide pins I really would appreciate it. I am thinking of buying a bunch of metal G-Plus pins for all my Xtra Tractions. Have fun, Dave:wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Some folks like to replace the plastic guide pins for metal. And as you leaned, old Afx parts/bodies can be used on new AW cars, and visa-versa. And yes, the Xtraction flag-pin side (like the old AFX pins) are too big for Tyco slots, but you can flip them over to use the shorter pin side. But AW uses a softer plastic, so getting them off by hand is tough.

Here's a little hint: Take some little pieces of paper and fold over a few times until you make little squares about the size of the XT pin's flag side. Get some needle-nose pliers, put your folded paper squares on each side of the pin (The paper is being used to take the bite out of the plier's teeth, so you pin won't be mangled). And gently pull out the pin. Just flip it over and re-attach it pin-side-down.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just be aware that on plastic sectional track, metal pins will tend to make more noise at the track joints than plastic pins. This may or may not be something you care about.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I tried the metal pin approach with my Xtractions, but I found the pin depth lacking. If I were to start tinkering with different front tires (O rings) I could probably get away with them. The blades go a bit too deep for my old lock and joiner track and I was using the pin side but the deslotting issue persisted. Now I am switching all my Xtracs to blade side, and trimming the bottom just a little bit for depth clearance. I sand a new V into the bottom of the blade and install. Nice and quiet, and they stay in the groove much better!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: P.S. I did notice the metal pins are a slightly larger diameter than the plastic ones. They were a bit hard to get on. The trouble is after putting the metal ones on, the pin holders stretched out a bit and getting the plastic ones to stay in afterwards required a little bit of "heat treating" on the chassis..


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*AFX Guide Pin*

Hi:

Try JW's Speed Parts. He has an adjustable AFX guide pin, works great. Part Number X-13.

Voxxer


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Also, my kids dove into my old parts and took a magnatraction chassis, and top plate, t-jet brushes, and pickup shoes, an old Tyco pro rear axle and rims and made a running car. Granted it's not the fastest, but it works, they both had a blast building it. And couldn't believe it works. We put my old yellow Bronco body on it from the 70's and been calling it the junkyard dog. Hey, they're learning. And even as a kid I don't think I would have tried a Tycopro rear axle. But hey it works.
[/quote]

Its been about 10 years ago now, but when my son was 10, he was putting togeter all sorts of things and running them around the track. I think that was his favorite thing to do, making something that works from a bunch of parts.
Russell


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i use the metal pins in my magnatractions.don't have any x tracs,but i think they are relatively the same...and yes,the pins are noisier,but my cars run nice and smooth...i also am running tyco track.
cool that your kids are building,too!


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, the junkyard dog was still running today. It keeps up with my old T-Jet!!! Dave


----------

